
Show HN: A tangible programming drawbot for kid learning - anshengjhang
http://gobot.stoneware.tech
======
shakna
I like the idea, but I'm not entirely sure how it would let a 'lego collection
come alive', maybe a video? (Or a video further up if I missed it).

Nitpick: Very tall and thin fonts only really work on high DPI screens. Worse
if it's white text on an image.

~~~
anshengjhang
To me, its the imagination not the motor that makes lego alive. It could be
designing a path on some scenic map, and letting the bot to load and move the
lego parts around.

Video is coming later this month when approaching crowdfunding.

------
lozzo
Fantastic. I bookmarked the page and will check it again. I would like to
order one for my kids.

~~~
anshengjhang
Thank you Lozzo!

------
forkLding
Like the concept, but whos Hui-Yang Zhang?

See the disrupting squad, the description is a bit atypical.

~~~
anshengjhang
A senior bankrupt hardware manager formerly in Shenzhen who would do anything
legal to make himself rich again!

------
fiatjaf
Do you deliver in Brazil?

~~~
anshengjhang
We can always deliver, and maybe what you are really asking is maintenance.
Since we are a small startup, it could difficult for us to setup a maintenance
point in Brazil. Open source it and let community be able to fix some bug
could be an option later.

